# Mice in Rubs!



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

How do people keep their mice for breeding?

I'm just starting to think about getting some, and have read up a lot of stuff, but nobody has made any mention of keeping them in RUB's!

I'm wondering if this is a good idea or not as it's the ease of racking, against ventilation conundrum!

How much ventilation do mice need? I'm guessing not as much as crickets and I keep these in drilled RUB's with no humidity problems.

Any ideas/examples? I can't find any info on the amount of ventilation required in a mouse cage!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

No response! I presume no-one keeps their mice in RUB's!

Could mice chew through a plastic enclosure?

Hamsters and gerbils live quite happily in them?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i do but mine are pets there in 50l rubs


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for that! 

Presume you have had no chew through problems??


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

RUB's, IMO are mostly too deep. Mice DO need alot of ventilation, and unless you want to put mesh around the sides then I suggest dropping into wilko's and picking up some of the cat litter pans and putting them into a rack system. Much more suitable and very little chance of them chewing it.: victory:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Mine breed in 50L RUBs.
They have wood framed weldmesh lids with inserts made to accept a water bottle. No where for them to chew.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

nope non at all at first i put my boy in a funarium bad idea lol he was missing the nnext day but found him right away he came back :flrt:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I keep, breed mine in these, Lucky Reptile Rodent Cage Small, MB-1 Buy cheap Reptile Equipment

They are super easy to clean and with them having the mess top you dont have to keep opening to feed and water. But I keep my rats in actual single story rat cages as they seem to fight a lot when in to small of a cage. But mice seem a little more easy going.

Edited to add the mice are easy going so far, I have bred rats for years but mice are pretty new to me


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine are in racks with crystal tubs, work beautifully for me and well i have rats in there but i'll be getting some meeces soon and they'll be in the same racking system style *goes to take photos*


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Rack









Mums & Babies









Random Naked Rat


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Awwww look at them all wanting to come out! I wants <3
Whats all the stuff on top of the lids? :S


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Food, means none is wasted, never gets soiled, never gets wet - they just eat LOADS, go through a big sack every 2-3weeks but its only like £8 a sack i think so not too sad


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Ohhhh, explains why most of them are stood up then now lol. I wants some rats


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice racks! I've been trying to think of a way to emulate the labstlye cages which is exactly what you've done.

How large a group of mice do people keep in a 50l RUB?


----------

